# Dumb (service mast) Question...



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

Do I really need to purchase a whole 10' stick of 2" RMC for ~$100 when I only need 5'... I guess I could save the other 5' for the next overhead service drop upgrade I'm most likely never going to perform, but I'd really just prefer to save the ~$50 now...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

b_electric said:


> Do I really need to purchase a whole 10' stick of 2" RMC for ~$100 when I only need 5'... I guess I could save the other 5' for the next overhead service drop upgrade I'm most likely never going to perform, but I'd really just prefer to save the ~$50 now...



How are you able to use 5' of rigid? Generally you need an entire stick for a one story home. It must be above the roof at least 18" I believe.


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

I wish I could buy 10’ for $100. It could be worse, most of mine I need 6’. I must have 15 4’ pieces at my shop. Just sell the whole thing and then if you ever get to use the other half, you made some money.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

around here it takes 7 to 8 ft sometimes i dont even cut it


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

Dennis Alwon said:


> How are you able to use 5' of rigid? Generally you need an entire stick for a one story home. It must be above the roof at least 18" I believe.


Ok, that's 1.5'...

Plus the ~30" to ~36" estimated distance from what will be the top of the new 200A meter main to the underside of the eave...


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

Texan77 said:


> I wish I could buy 10’ for $100. It could be worse, most of mine I need 6’. I must have 15 4’ pieces at my shop. Just sell the whole thing and then if you ever get to use the other half, you made some money.


What's a 2" RMC stick runnin out there in TX...? can't be that much more than Cali...


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

Almost Retired said:


> around here it takes 7 to 8 ft sometimes i dont even cut it


Not sure I'd wanna swap issues with you, all things considered... lol


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

b_electric said:


> Ok, that's 1.5'...
> 
> Plus the ~30" to ~36" estimated distance from what will be the top of the new 200A meter main to the underside of the eave...


Does that put your drop 12' over grade?
Is your meter @ 5' above grade?


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

MikeFL said:


> Does that put your drop 12' over grade?
> Is your meter @ 5' above grade?


yes²


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Do I really have to buy 20 $12 QO breakers when they’re rated for two wires?

you need to make friends with a plumber and start threading those short pieces, each stick comes with a coupling…


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

$130 for 2 in


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

backstay said:


> $130 for 2 in


Me too


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

matt1124 said:


> you need to make friends with a plumber and start threading those short pieces, each stick comes with a coupling…


I have threaders and have never met a plumber I wanted to be friends with. The bigger issue is a coupling in the eave or above the roof. But you already know that…


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You only need threads at one end. We usually i9nstall the rigid pipe with a 2" emt weather head. No threading is needed.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

You're concerned about $50?


----------



## pdblais (10 mo ago)

b_electric said:


> Do I really need to purchase a whole 10' stick of 2" RMC for ~$100 when I only need 5'... I guess I could save the other 5' for the next overhead service drop upgrade I'm most likely never going to perform, but I'd really just prefer to save the ~$50 now...


Wouldn’t you just sell the entire stick to the customer? I only sell in 10’ increments so if only 1’ is used, they bought 10’.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Pass through cost, customers pay we execute.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Bingo ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

b_electric said:


> Do I really need to purchase a whole 10' stick of 2" RMC for ~$100 when I only need 5'... I guess I could save the other 5' for the next overhead service drop upgrade I'm most likely never going to perform, but I'd really just prefer to save the ~$50 now...


Nice troll, You get a two out of 10.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Try the nearest electrical company.
Maybe they will sell you a scrap they have in the bone pile.


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

ohm it hertz said:


> You're concerned about $50?


Yes. I'm concerned about 50 bucks, and I have zero hesitation saying that. I can feed myself for a whole week on that same 50 bucks... curious as to what you'd spend it on.


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

CA C-10 said:


> Pass through cost, customers pay we execute.


I would normally, but this is my Aunt's house, so one can consider this pro bono, of sorts...


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

pdblais said:


> Wouldn’t you just sell the entire stick to the customer? I only sell in 10’ increments so if only 1’ is used, they bought 10’.


It's my aunt's place, so pro bono


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

matt1124 said:


> Do I really have to buy 20 $12 QO breakers when they’re rated for two wires?
> 
> you need to make friends with a plumber and start threading those short pieces, each stick comes with a coupling…


If I only need 5', why would I need a coupling?


backstay said:


> $130 for 2 in


Same here for supply houses, but why pay $130 at supply house when Home Depot got the same stick and coupling for $98...?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I’m still trying to figure out how a 5’ piece is long enough.

Anyway, it doesn’t matter. I can’t buy half a tomato at the grocery store.


----------



## b_electric (10 mo ago)

LGLS said:


> Nice troll, You get a two out of 10.


Is this, like... your "thing", or whatever...?

...trollin' all the noobs?

get yourself a life, bruh

that one's free

you're welcome


99cents said:


> I’m still trying to figure out how a 5’ piece is long enough.
> 
> Anyway, it doesn’t matter. I can’t buy half a tomato at the grocery store.


Yet, you can buy a half stick of EMT, or half stick of any schedule PVC or half stick of any strut at Lowes or Home Depot....


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

b_electric said:


> If I only need 5', why would I need a coupling?
> 
> 
> Same here for supply houses, but why pay $130 at supply house when Home Depot got the same stick and coupling for $98...?


I can’t drive to Home Depot for $30. SH delivers


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

b_electric said:


> Yes. I'm concerned about 50 bucks, and I have zero hesitation saying that. I can feed myself for a whole week on that same 50 bucks... curious as to what you'd spend it on.


$50?

Probably gasoline. But I'm not concerned about $50 because my prices are high enough that I can incur a $50 loss to buy a whole stick of 2" rigid. I mean, come on man. Either your prices are too low or you're trying to cut corners to save a buck. Ever think to save the other 5' from a full stick for the next job?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

b_electric said:


> Yet, you can buy a half stick of EMT, or half stick of any schedule PVC or half stick of any strut at Lowes or Home Depot....


Really? Not here.

I can’t imagine buying half a stick of EMT or PVC. The box stores here sell EMT at twice the price of a real supplier so it doesn’t make sense anyway.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

b_electric said:


> Yes. I'm concerned about 50 bucks, and I have zero hesitation saying that. I can feed myself for a whole week on that same 50 bucks... curious as to what you'd spend it on.


Even if you’re doing this cheap for a relative, materials cost money. Have you added up all your material costs? Copper, for one thing, is ridiculous. 50 bucks is almost meaningless compared to your total bill of material.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Texan77 said:


> I can’t drive to Home Depot for $30. SH delivers


Home Depot delivers for a flat fee, anything over about three sticks I am better off with Home Depot, if I don't happen to be passing a HD with stock. My supply houses would give me a hard time about delivering 3 sticks of conduit unless I was overpaying for some other stuff on the same delivery.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

99cents said:


> Really? Not here.
> 
> I can’t imagine buying half a stick of EMT or PVC. The box stores here sell EMT at twice the price of a real supplier so it doesn’t make sense anyway.


10' sticks won't fit in the trunk of a car.


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

splatz said:


> Home Depot delivers for a flat fee, anything over about three sticks I am better off with Home Depot, if I don't happen to be passing a HD with stock. My supply houses would give me a hard time about delivering 3 sticks of conduit unless I was overpaying for some other stuff on the same delivery.


I definitely over pay for some things, like rigid, but overall I’m way better off with my supplier. I’m 60 miles away from a SH or big box and my salesman delivers at least once a week, usually twice, and will meet me at job sites anywhere in the panhandle for free. I actually give him a Christmas bonus with the rest of my employees.


----------



## cdslotz (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't believe guys that rebuild/upgrade services that require 2" GRC/EMT on nearly every job don't buy it by the bundles...you know, get a quote, buy the cheapest price, have it delivered. You also use 2" nipples on nearly every job....gee, now what could I do with all of those 4' sticks of 2" GRC?....lol


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

its rare, but if i need an above the roof mast i use 2" GRC
if not i use 2" Sch 80 PVC
and i always use PVC nipples
any length, cut to length, on site
way cheaper and easier
and yes i always use an EGC, just how i do it


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

b_electric said:


> Yes. I'm concerned about 50 bucks, and I have zero hesitation saying that. I can feed myself for a whole week on that same 50 bucks... curious as to what you'd spend it on.


A hit man.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

b_electric said:


> Is this, like... your "thing", or whatever...?


well I could explain it to you but I can’t understand it for you.


> ...trollin' all the noobs?
> 
> 
> > No skippy I don’t troll all the noobs, just the ones who come here looking to buy half a stick of galvanized pipe, 6 1/2 feet of 14 two Romeo, or 13 half pieces of uni- strut clamp and four nuts.
> ...


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

cdslotz said:


> gee, now what could I do with all of those 4' sticks of 2" GRC?....lol


Heavy baseball bat? Giant blow gun? What, man? The suspense is killing me!
I save them for commercial underground services or residential if they request steel. It usually works out just right and I don’t mind a coupling on an underground riser if I need it.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

there is always a "tater gun"


----------



## Texan77 (Jan 1, 2022)

LGLS said:


> A hit man.


Any success for that price? Or do you save a little from each job until you have enough?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Texan77 said:


> Any success for that price? Or do you save a little from each job until you have enough?


Shaddapabouddit.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 8, 2012)

Just include 10' of pipe on your price. That's how you do it.... If you do have to get pipe threaded, and you don't know anyone who has a threader, you can check with Home Depot. I had to get a piece of pipe threaded for an extra long service mast one time and they had a threader right at Home Depot. It was in the plumbing section.


----------



## cutlerhammer (Aug 16, 2011)

b_electric said:


> Do I really need to purchase a whole 10' stick of 2" RMC for ~$100 when I only need 5'... I guess I could save the other 5' for the next overhead service drop upgrade I'm most likely never going to perform, but I'd really just prefer to save the ~$50 now...


Well, you know who to thank for these high prices, don't you?


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

b_electric said:


> Do I really need to purchase a whole 10' stick of 2" RMC for ~$100 when I only need 5'... I guess I could save the other 5' for the next overhead service drop upgrade I'm most likely never going to perform, but I'd really just prefer to save the ~$50 now...


I been thinking about this and have gradually come to the conclusion:


Yes, this is a dumb question


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> I been thinking about this and have gradually come to the conclusion:
> 
> 
> Yes, this is a dumb question


Hang on now wait a second…

Does he need to use 2 inch RMC just to for the service drop, or is this being used as a mast projecting above the roofline of the building?

Because if it’s being used as a mast, how could 5 feet be useful unless it’s only gonna stick up about 12 to 18 inches above the shingles? 

In my entire life I don’t think I’ve ever seen 5 feet of nest or anything less than 10 feet total.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

LGLS said:


> Hang on now wait a second…
> 
> Does he need to use 2 inch RMC just to for the service drop, or is this being used as a mast projecting above the roofline of the building?
> 
> ...


so a less dumb question would have been:

"What can I use for a mast that is cheaper than RMC?"


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

readydave8 said:


> so a less dumb question would have been:
> 
> "What can I use for a mast that is cheaper than RMC?"


Around here they used to use 4 x 4 pressure-treated or cedar fence posts. I don’t think that’s acceptable anymore, but then again I don’t see why not many houses still have them even ones that have upgraded to 200 A especially the ones I upgraded to 200 A on the side because we never told the town of the county of the utility anyway lol


----------

